
Is Pro Tools the Best Sounding DAW - dronarr
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/avid-pro-tools/1088493-protools-best-sounding-daw-22.html#post13082281
======
dronarr
The comment itself seemed very insightful to me, as we deal with different
softwares ever changing tech stacks, the best tool for the job is sometimes
the one that the user is comfortable with.

------
sarcasmatwork
I always liked Ableton, but there is so many out right now.

Bitwig, Studio One, Garage Band, FL Studio etc

